# How sensitive are you?



## N a t (Jan 15, 2017)

Sometimes people just stop for a second and think about things, and one of the things I thought about today, is how sensitive people either are or aren't. So many people seem very emotionally sensitive, but there are also a ton of people who seem to have no conscience whatsoever. I feel like I rarely meet anyone who is a happy medium. Forgive me if my poll choices are not broad enough, but how sensitive do you think you are?

I for one, think I am a very sensitive person, who can get my feelings hurt rather easily. However, I don't share how I feel when I'm actively hurt. But there are also many times, where I have no conscience whatsoever. I don't share the same amount of empathy or pity that many people do. People don't like me as much for that reason, but I don't like other people very much either... I can be very selective about these things. I don't want you all to think that I really dislike anyone here though, despite what I previously said. Dealing with people on the internet is much different than dealing with people in real life, for me, and I happen to enjoy interacting with all of you here. I hated just about everyone I knew from school though... 

Feel free to share on your thoughts, opinions, and feelings as I have. Please be respectful if you wish to discuss. I don't know how active I will be throughout the thread, since I will also be playing Skyrim 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry, the poll just became available :T


----------



## ibelleS (Jan 15, 2017)

Hurting my feelings is nearly impossible because I just don't care all that much. You could call me every swear there is and I'd just laugh. I tend to bottle things up and put up a relaxed front so if you want me mad it'll take a long time

I don't care if what I do hurts other peoples' feelings because I'm just going through life living as I see fit. If someone disagrees with me, that's their problem. However I'll keep stuff to myself if I know it'll start something because I'm lazy and want to avoid conflict. If I see something stupid I'll just laugh to myself and move on. No reason to get so riled up


----------



## N a t (Jan 15, 2017)

ibelleS said:


> Hurting my feelings is nearly impossible because I just don't care all that much. You could call me every swear there is and I'd just laugh. I tend to bottle things up and put up a relaxed front so if you want me mad it'll take a long time
> 
> I don't care if what I do hurts other peoples' feelings because I'm just going through life living as I see fit. If someone disagrees with me, that's their problem. However I'll keep stuff to myself if I know it'll start something because I'm lazy and want to avoid conflict. If I see something stupid I'll just laugh to myself and move on. No reason to get so riled up



I also very much dislike conflict. I like to try and maintain a relaxed lifestyle, as much as I can, and if I want excitement I certainly don't want it in the form of a fight or argument. I wish my mother was more like that. She often ends up starting arguments and making enemies...


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

You'll know when I get genuinely upset.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2017)

I used to be very sensitive back around 2010 but I hardly am now.


----------



## JSS (Jan 15, 2017)

Voted the third one for accuracy but was tempted to vote the fourth one because it's funny how you put it.

As for the topic in question... I have my ups and downs.


----------



## piske (Jan 15, 2017)

I guess I react differently depending on the situation. At work, I try not to take anything personally, because it's work. But in my personal life I'm incredibly emotionally sensitive. I can get my feelings hurt pretty easily. I also like you @Petey hate confrontation and conflict, it really drains me. I've tried to "toughen up" but it's no use! I'm just very tender-hearted. However, I tend to bottle up my feelings and then they come out in one big burst. Perhaps I'm still immature in that sense as I haven't found a great way to not do that ;A;


----------



## N a t (Jan 15, 2017)

Ghostelle said:


> I guess I react differently depending on the situation. At work, I try not to take anything personally, because it's work. But in my personal life I'm incredibly emotionally sensitive. I can get my feelings hurt pretty easily. I also like you @Petey hate confrontation and conflict, it really drains me. I've tried to "toughen up" but it's no use! I'm just very tender-hearted. However, I tend to bottle up my feelings and then they come out in one big burst. Perhaps I'm still immature in that sense as I haven't found a great way to not do that ;A;



I don't handle my feelings well either, so don't feel too bad! I wouldn't start a scene, lose my cool, or anything like that. I try to act as passive as possible. But when I'm alone, I turn into a sad sack of mush. Sometimes, it kinda feels good to just feel like crap, and let it out, without anyone around to notice. I'll wait till I'm in bed to drown my sorrows in ice cream and maybe cry if it's bad enough.


----------



## moonford (Jan 15, 2017)

I really don't care what people think or say about me, I pretend I do because its fun to see how low people can be and shows their true colours. I don't like conflict but that doesn't mean I would stop it, I feel this way because I never find myself in those situations were I have to avoid saying the wrong thing to avoid drama I just don't get into any form of confrontation and if people were confronting each other right on front of me I would just walk away (it isn't my business), I like to have a nice and quiet little bubble. 

I am sensitive about certain topics like animal abuse, I will tear into someone who supports hunting animals for sport, I don't care if its a different 'lifestyle', I will bit your face. (Not literally, I'm not a bear...I think...) LGBT+ topics annoy me too, you all know why, you will always have that one idiot who says something ignorant and act like a little angel when they get confronted on their disgusting way of referring to someone who is part of the LGBT+ community. They make me feel annoyed not sad or angry. 

I don't get bothered by politics but people on here probably think I do because of the way I word things, oh well. Think what you want to think but remember this, you're just letters on a screen to me, that's all. (This doesn't go for everyone, as I truly have spoken to nice people on here who have wonderful personalities).

I'm depressed but people don't seem to realize, because 1. I cover it. 2. I don't like attention, what I do is write in a book to express how I feel and evaluate myself. It isn't healthy to hide how you feel, express yourself in whatever way makes you comfortable.

Tl:dr: I'm not dramatically sensitive but I will have a problem if you support the abuse of animals for sport or disgrace and mistreat the LGBT+ community because I'm part of it.


----------



## N a t (Jan 15, 2017)

JSS said:


> Voted the third one for accuracy but was tempted to vote the fourth one because it's funny how you put it.
> 
> As for the topic in question... I have my ups and downs.



I actually had somewhat of a hard time voting for myself. Funny, considering I made the poll! I wanted to vote for the second option, but like I mentioned, I consider myself to be fairly sensitive. I don't show other people though, in person at least. I feel I am between the two, but lean slightly more towards "moderate". I think we all have our ups and downs though. Everyone gets a little more or less sensitive at times, but what probably matters most is how we act on our feelings.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 15, 2017)

You will rarely see me get sensitive. Actually, I don't think I ever did in years or at all.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm much more likely to get annoyed than get angry over anything. People who are oversensitive and overreact are more funny than anything, try acting like that in the adult world and see how far you get in life.


----------



## N a t (Jan 15, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I'm much more likely to get annoyed than get angry over anything. People who are oversensitive and overreact are more funny than anything, try acting like that in the adult world and see how far you get in life.



I'm not gonna lie, I find it hard not to judge people who are too sensitive and act like loons because of it. Even though I know I shouldn't judge, because I have no idea what's causing them to be so sensitive, but as a sensitive person I find it best if I save any outbursts or emotional turmoil for at home. When I'm alone, preferably. It saves everyone trouble imo.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm really sensitive to what people say even though i try not to let things get to me. I usually don't let them know either since i'll just shrug it off after i calm down.


----------



## N a t (Jan 15, 2017)

Oldcatlady said:


> I'm really sensitive to what people say even though i try not to let things get to me. I usually don't let them know either since i'll just shrug it off after i calm down.



In the end, it only matters WHO said it to me. I might be upset at first, but I also try not to dwell on everything that strangers and bullies say. It's much different if it's coming from someone I care about, such as my family or friends.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 15, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> because I have no idea what's causing them to be so sensitive



In all likelihood, mental illness. Even worse when they use it as an excuse to be hateful, vile person.


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 15, 2017)

Sensitive is my middle name. Not sure if anyone has heard of the term 'empath', but that personality type fits me to a T. Being an empath basically means I have an overabundance of empathy and concern for others' emotions, which leads to me being EXTREMELY sensitive myself. My feelings get hurt at the drop of a hat. Maybe me being mentally ill (bipolar, anxiety) is the cause of this, but maybe I was born this way. Not sure. 

I try not to view it as a weakness - I get the whole "you have to toughen up" spiel from everyone. Because really, if I had to choose between being hurt often but being the most compassionate person I know, or being callous and "safe" from emotional pain - I would always choose being too sensitive.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 15, 2017)

I wouldn't say I'm sensitive, but if I'm upset over something, I'm not afraid to let my emotions out. It's not healthy to keep 'em in.


----------



## Aniko (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm not easily hurt, I don't even remember the last time I felt hurt, must be years ago. I'm more sorry for others than myself.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Jan 15, 2017)

i have bpd so i'm basically an emotional wreck ahaha
it sucks because it's so out of my control, and like lostineverfreeforest said, it's basically impossible to survive in the adult world when the _slightest_ thing sets you off

that being said, i guess being sensitive / empathetic does have its advantages at times because it helps you connect with people (for some reason i'm really good at giving advice?? or so i've been told)


----------



## Dim (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm a very sensitive person and sometimes people put me down for it. Honestly though I don't think it's a bad quality to have. I mean yeah I get upset a lot, sometimes over little things, but I like being sensitive. Just because I'm a guy doesn't mean I can't be sensitive. I hate how guys are expected to be 'tough' and those who show sensitivity are "crybabies" or "pussies". Not everyone is the same.  I also prefer to communicate with other people who are very sensitive. It's rather annoying for me to have to deal with people with no respect.


----------



## Aniko (Jan 15, 2017)

At the same time, I know people who are extremely sensitive, get hurt by any silly things, think the whole world is against them, yet they show no consideration for other people feeling.

For example: a relative who is always crying the lost of her son (more than 10 years ago) and plenty other things that are more or less dramatic. Losing a child is something very dramatic, so I don't judge her for that, but she doesn't care about other people at all. When my beloved cat ran away, she said "If I see him I'll shoot him, I hate cat", she didn't care about my feelings at all and how worried I was about that cat. It just a cat anyway, the fact it was important to me didn't matter for her.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2017)

I self bully all the time which makes me feel worthless so when people try to hurt my feelings I always find an excuse to make it seem like I deserve it and that it's all my fault. I don't know if it made me feel any less sensitive but it made me feel like a walking zombie. I planned to commit suicide last summer vacation but my school principal and one of the head teachers stopped me..


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

i try not to show it whenever i get hurt but i usually fail. when it comes to joking around and such, i don't normally get offended.
sometimes since i love to torture myself i'll honestly make it so damn obvious that i got my feelings hurt or whatever. this normally happens irl though like if my friends ditch me or something but it's a pretty rare occurrence for me to get upset over things in general (i suppose), it's way easier to conceal my hurt when i'm not around people since i'll probably lament on things for a little while before getting over it. but i'm not really an overly sensitive person.. this doesn't happen often where my feelings are hurt.

i mean i don't really think i'm that sensitive, i just have a bad habit of assuming things and then getting paranoid and then making myself worried for no reason, and then really just hurting myself


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 16, 2017)

When it comes to strangers or acquaintances hurting my feelings, I try very hard to just shrug it off and move on. I don't like showing that I'm hurt, because usually, that's what they want me to feel and I just don't want to give them the satisfaction. However, I will get mad if somebody starts something with me that is rude. Rudeness doesn't make me sad, just angry, and I do retaliate. Actually, I really don't like showing anybody when I'm hurt. I feel like it makes me look weak, and most people don't care if my feelings are hurt anyway, so why let it be known? My boyfriend is really the only person who I show my true feelings to. I've just been this way forever, since my feelings have always been invalidated since I was a child. So, I guess my point is, I'm sensitive in terms of feeling hurt by insults or people/family/friends putting me down, but I don't ever want them to know how badly they effect me. Sorry about the ramblings! I know I could have gotten my point across in a more concise way.. but I'm tired


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 16, 2017)

i never show my feelings unless it is really bad and i just cant hide it. i dislike showing emotion, it makes me feel ebarrassing, awkward and weak


----------



## Loriii (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm only sensitive to people who are genuine and makes me feel that they are sensitive enough . Otherwise, I just shrug those negative vibes off. They don't bother me for the most part and I usually don't care about what others think of me.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 16, 2017)

I bury everything down deep until I'm so full that something SO minuscule will set me over, which makes me look crazy. =D


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 16, 2017)

i used to be really sensitive but ive learned that people are ****heads more often than not so why get bent out of shape?  ****'em.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

It depends on the situation tbh.

Who else feels the same tbh?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

I get hurt sooo easily when it's someone who I care deeply about in my life that "hurt" me, but it also takes a long time for me to really get attached to someone like that so I'm unsure where I fall on the spectrum.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> I get hurt sooo easily when it's someone who I care deeply about in my life that "hurt" me, but it also takes a long time for me to really get attached to someone like that so I'm unsure where I fall on the spectrum.



When someone is hurt more in their lives, they tend to get less hurt I've noticed.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 16, 2017)

If it's personal then definitely but I always try to 'play it off' like it didn't matter. Most of the time, I usually just ignore it, depending  on the source of what could make me feel sensitive.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Heyden said:


> If it's personal then definitely but I always try to 'play it off' like it didn't matter. Most of the time, I usually just ignore it, depending  on the source of what could make me feel sensitive.



A lot of people do that.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> When someone is hurt more in their lives, they tend to get less hurt I've noticed.



Maybe it's because those people have had to learn to cope with it more?

Even when I do get hurt, I don't show it but on the inside I'm a blubbering mess lmao


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> Maybe it's because those people have had to learn to cope with it more?
> 
> Even when I do get hurt, I don't show it but on the inside I'm a blubbering mess lmao



Yes. I agree. People either learn to don't care or learn how to cope.


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm the most sensitive person on the planet! It's actually gotten worse as I've gotten older sadly.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jan 16, 2017)

Not massively sensitive. It's not so much that my feelings get hurt or anything, it's more when I feel somebody is speaking down to me. I get quite sensitive over stuff like that and it's one thing guaranteed to get a reaction out of me. Hate being patronised or feeling like that's what's happening..


----------



## cornimer (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm reeeally sensitive and the smallest things that people do/say will hurt my feelings and make me cry, especially if it's from someone I care about. I try not to show it though (I wait until I'm alone to cry )


----------



## namiieco (Jan 16, 2017)

Tbh it depends on the situation.
I was like depressed all day because one of my friends was annoyed at me because I wouldn't stop talking about yuri on ice in the chat and my day was like a mess. If someone says I'm ugly and fat, no problem at all. I guess it also depends how close I am to the person.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I always conceal my negative feelings because it's just natural to me.
Unless I can get some serious entertainment from it lol


----------



## Zireael (Jan 16, 2017)

For me it depends on who it's coming from. If it's someone I'm close to, such as family or close friends, then I would find it hurtful. But it really depends on what's said too. I can't stand being patronised and I'm reflexively very defensive about that thanks to my dad, that's something that I respond to very quickly and very negatively, sometimes when the message wasn't even intended that way. Those things can set me off, but only if it's coming from someone that knows me personally, and those who do are probably used to it by now.

If it's someone I'm not familiar with then I don't really care. They don't know me so I don't see why I should waste my breath defending myself or retaliating, it's pointless.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 16, 2017)

I used to be a very sensitive person, as in you could tap me and I'd start crying. Of course this was only when I was in elementary school because I didn't have a lot of friends back then. I transfered schools in 6th grade, and I was able to meet a lot of awesome people and make friends who really cared about me. I've learned that I don't need to feel upset if someone who I don't care about is rude to me, I just shake it off and possibly laugh about it.

I voted for the second option from the top.


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm quite sensitive, but whether or not I show it depends on my situation. If I'm comfortable around you, I'll cry over pretty much anything, where as with people I don't know or don't like, I can barely even be bothered to express positive emotions.


----------



## AbbyCrossing (Sep 1, 2017)

I am extremely sensitive and get hurt super easy. It sucks and is probably due to mental illnesses. >.<


----------



## Nightstar (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm a pretty sensitive person and I've gotten very good at knowing what I can and can't handle. If it's a situation/topic/etc that I know will upset me, I avoid it. Unless it's an important debate, etc. Then I can get my point across very well. 

It doesn't help I'm very empathetic so other people's emotions tend to affect me very deeply. I'm more tough than I was as a kid, but still pretty soft.


----------



## Pop-tart (Sep 2, 2017)

A lot of things rustle my jimmies y'know but I keep it in. I don't like being involved in conflict, especially if I don't think it's necessary. I usually feel better after I write my feelings out in my own time. Sad things make me cry pretty easily tho.


----------



## Warrior (Sep 2, 2017)

Ah, I thought this was literally sensitive- I have sensory processing disorder so I am way way to sensitive to light/sound/touch/taste (it hurts if something has too much information for my brain to handle lol -ie a bright day? I can't go outside) 

But emotionally? I'm solid as a rock baby! haha


----------



## Farobi (Sep 2, 2017)

if someone says anything bad about me i cry myself to sleep


----------



## tifachu (Sep 2, 2017)

im a rlly sensitive person ... i can get really heated, depressed, irritated, offended or the opposite such as excited or enlightened ovr the smallest things i normally try to keep it to myself though bc ik not everyone wants to know how happy i am to have eaten some tomato soup or an awesome dessert one day, or like how tee'd off i am at someone that didnt intend to offend at all, also i know i can be delusional bc of how anxious i get and how my mind jumps from one conclusion or possibility to another and always assume the worst so there is that :,) 

one time i cried bc the first time i returned a book at the library as a college freshman here i asked "can i return this?" like. to b polite and state what id like to do in a nondemanding way and as i was walking away the person who took my book's coworker was like "no u have to keep it and pay the fee" all sarcastic , ugghhh i still gold a grudge LOL and even still a grudge against this white ho from pre-school who during nap time asked the teacher/caretaker/also her mother that she didnt want her sleeping mat next to me cuz i "looked gross" or was weird or something rlly dumb and rude and bratty, probably cuz i was a super shy kid who literally would huddle by the cubbies cuz i was so shy, OR bc i was mixed/not white? AND HER MOM ACTUALLY MOVED ME ACROSS THE ROOM LIKE???? BYE i still h8 dat b doe still h8 her


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm way too sensitive and anxious. I'm not really sensitive about what people say unless it's someone I care about though.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 2, 2017)

At times, I can be quite a sensitive person. I suppose I take things too personally but often I do ignore ridiculous comments because at the end of the day, I know that they're pointless. I have noticed that as I've gotten older, I'm caring much less about what others think of me. Of course, it's natural for me to still have insecurities. I am human (I think). However, I am all for jokes. If someone is joking around, I will likely laugh along unless it is towards or bothering anyone else. In which case, I will stop because I mean no harm to others at all. 

When I was a kid, I remember being extremely sensitive and shy to the point of covering my face with my hands when people approached me. There is one moment that has stuck with me for what seems like forever, which was when I was in infants school during a maths lesson. For some reason, I wasn't concentrating nor looking at the board sat in front of us and the teacher called my name and said something on the lines of, "Nicole, will you look at me when I'm addressing to the class?" 
Of course, I did as told and stared right into her eyes. At this age, I did not understand eye contact. After moments of looking at her in the eyes, she pointed out, "OK, you don't have to stare at me!"
At that moment, I just felt this rush of regret and sorrow. I did not mean any disrespect towards the teacher. All I remember her as is a witch. No understanding of children whatsoever. 

I suppose I react differently depending on the situation but sometimes I can be deeply sensitive towards hate as well as being blatantly rude to me.


----------



## hamster (Sep 2, 2017)

very, however it's never over some joke or something like a political disagreement

lol what the hell does this even MEAN??


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 2, 2017)

extremely. i was born like that anyway


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 3, 2017)

I used to be the fourth option, but I got a tough skin. If you insult me, I probably won't feel hurt at the time, but later I feel a little bad.


----------



## rbell2915 (Sep 3, 2017)

Having thick skin is a requirement to be a Marine. 
So I chose the first option.


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 3, 2017)

I don't know, I wouldn't class myself as "sensitive" but I'm a very emotional person and I have trouble handling my emotions.


----------



## unravel (Sep 3, 2017)

Fleshy said:


> I don't know, I wouldn't class myself as "sensitive" but I'm a very emotional person and I have trouble handling my emotions.



Can't imagine esp if you play mafia and you're in a deep situation damn too pure


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 4, 2017)

incredibly so

i can deal with physical pain pretty well though


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 4, 2017)

Unfortunately I am very sensitive and take things personally. I'm working on it


----------



## xiaonu (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm very sensitive and I overthink a lot. I guess it's because I'm really empathetic and try to be mindful of other people's feelings, so when its not given in return, I can't help but wonder what I did, or sometimes I just worry too much about what other's think of me. I'm also a pisces so, the sign is known for being sensitive which is applicable to me.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 5, 2017)

I used to be EXTREMELY sensitive, but now I'm much better about it.


----------



## Mash (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm pretty sensitive for some reason, I get offended easily, and I can't tell when one is joking.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm pretty sensitive. Sometimes someone might say something to me and unintentionally make me feel bad, but I don't call them out for it. I wish they knew how it made me feel though. It's just one of those things where I have to suck it up. I wish I was less sensitive about things. It's even easier to misinterpret a phrase over the internet when talking with people that could come out as offensive.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 5, 2017)

Way too sensitive for my own good. My biggest problem in life is being hurt by everything, and feeling everything too strongly, it's a big problem


----------



## Keldi (Sep 5, 2017)

I end up crying because of what somebody said(no matter how small) way too easily. I've been working towards not showing any weaknesses and can say I've been doing very well. Went from full on meltdown to just crying in a year! 
o\ _/o
__W___)


----------



## squidpops (Sep 5, 2017)

I used to be a really sensitive person when I was younger, pretty sure it was just due to hormone changes. 
I've since mellowed out and can keep my cool if I'm upset nowadays.


----------



## ja2mine (Sep 5, 2017)

I voted the second option. I usually appear stone cold as I don't like to cry or show my sadness infront of people often (unless I really trust them) but sometimes stuff people say really does hurt me :/


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Sep 5, 2017)

I wouldn't go as far to say I wear my emotions on my sleeve but I don't have the thickest of skin, either.


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 5, 2017)

not particularly, I used to be but I'm pretty sure I've grown out of it


----------



## Zane (Sep 5, 2017)

I was born with glass bones and paper skin


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 5, 2017)

i choosed the second option , however , i know how to hide my feelings.

we could say im option 3 or even 4th


----------



## mogyay (Sep 5, 2017)

im a giant baby


----------



## Shayden (Sep 5, 2017)

i started sobbing because i dropped a pretzel the other day but im doing f i n e//


----------



## goro (Sep 5, 2017)

i'm dissociating while i type this just so you know
option 4 definitely


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Sep 6, 2017)

I don't understand why most people online (especially here on the Bell Tree) are so much nicer than IRL people, it's so ironic. Before, I'm pretty sure it was the other way around.

But to stay on topic, I don't display my emotions around. I don't do drama, nor do I like to meddle in someone's business. I am still human and may get a bit upset at hurtful words or get miffed at just plain-dumb opinions (I agree with Zendel on the animal abuse. Who would want to kill an animal for sport? That's like having an anthropomorphic naked mole rat massacre a town of humans with a hunting rifle because it "felt like it." It doesn't sound right, does it?)


----------



## Foreversacredx (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm very sensitive, I cry very easily and I have people telling me I'm too sensitive which also makes me angry


----------



## Verecund (Sep 8, 2017)

I am way too sensitive. I rarely show that I'm hurt by things people say (at least, I think so) unless it makes me extremely upset and I can't suppress it (such as feeling humiliated in front of my class, especially by a teacher), but I have really thin skin and take everything way too personally. I know I shouldn't, but I can't help it.


----------



## MayorMissy (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm very sensitive. I try so hard to hide it but, my feelings just take me over and i end up failing


----------



## jcar (Sep 10, 2017)

Its funny because I am literally having a so much emotional and profound conversation with some friends right now and i just found this thread. I think I am truly sensitive, since I was really little but life has made me less emotional, like I have tended to dramatize less, there was a time indeed i was a bit of a douchebag tbh.. and now its like I am sensitive but i won't make a fuss out of it. I feel I have grown sooo much and that I am able to manage my emotions up to a certain point. Its important to get to know ourselves and how we do feel about certain stuff. I just dont like to always express it and exteriorize it


----------



## Romaki (Sep 12, 2017)

I used to cry all the time as a kid which would make my family furious, now I'm more apathetic.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm not really sensitive at all. Whenever someone hurts my feelings I make it my mission to prove them wrong.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm not very sensitive on the outside but I do get hurt easy cause I have a low self-esteem. Had it since last year and I really hate it.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 22, 2017)

I care about basically everything. 
I can still remember that sentence _"Hey, you look like Winnie Pooh - cute and fat, but without the cuteness."_
from almost 10 years ago now. I even know the whole scene still.
I wish I was less shy at this time and would've punched her operated nose bloody.. u.u
For me it's more like a sensitive-aggressive.
I tend to get really fast aggressive if someone is making fun of me.


----------



## KnoxUK (Sep 22, 2017)

For me it completely depends on the situation. Like I'm fine with banter/jokes, my tolerance is high in that regard, but if I'm having a bad day prior to it than it would affect me negatively.


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm generally ice cold. Maybe it's the depression but it's hard to care about anything much less what others think lmao?? I could care less about what you say I have much more important things to try to do like getting myself through the day u . u It took me a long time to be comfortable with myself so I've got some thick skin by now lol.


----------



## Ackee (Sep 22, 2017)

idk, i've been through so much to the point where nothing really phases me anymore. so i guess not? nowadays, it takes a lot to get a rise out of me.


----------



## Arckaniel (Sep 22, 2017)

I usually am great at hiding my true feelings on others but sometimes I try to show how I feel intentionally if I really want them to know what I am feeling at that moment...


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I?m insecure, so a lot.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am a sensitive person. I?m insecure and I care what people think.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

By now I would say moderately, though that doesn’t mean I care what they have to say.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 23, 2019)

Depends. For the most part, I'm moderately sensitive.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2019)

I would say I'm either stone cold, or just a little. I have a pretty thick skin.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 23, 2019)

HOW DARE YOU ASSUME I'M SENSITIVE.


----------



## Tessie (Mar 23, 2019)

i still hate this girl who made fun of me in the 3rd grade


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Mar 23, 2019)

When it comes to being sad, you will see my tears lol, I?m very open about my sadness. When it comes to sensitive imagery, like death, I don?t get affected like I used to. I?m big on real life horror stuff, so I?ve seen it all.


----------



## lucylives (Mar 23, 2019)

honestly, i dont let what other people say get to me, but it still somehow makes its way to me, I for one almost always try to hide my sadness as to not make the people around me worry or be uncomfortable or what not, i try to be happy, cause happiness is contagious. I dont want the people around me to be sad just because im sad.


----------



## demoness (Mar 23, 2019)

honestly it's not that i have a thick skin... i'm just a goddess among you.  that's perfection, if you aren't sure.  and you should tell yourself that diamonds once had flaws, there is no one better than you.  speak your mind, most people are all passive aggressive, insecure misanthropes or all bluster and standing on weak foundations.  either take the high road and just know they're inferior, or press their buttons and knock out their support beams.  everyone has buttons, all you have to do is remember good verbal ammo and know the right time to use it.  if someone is clawing you, declaw.  bust their puppies.  destroy them.  you think darkness is their ally? they merely adopted the dark. we were born in it, molded by it. I didn't see the light until I was already a woman, by then it was nothing to me but blinding!

oh, right i have to actually be serious 

honestly i don't have much empathy for anyone i'm not fond of and don't consider other's feelings often, and i certainly don't pretend to or waste energy when it's some disgruntled validation they want.  they don't control the situation, i do.  i've always been extremely direct and honest and don't lie.  if someone wants to start confrontation with me they like need a backbone, because passive aggressive insults will get you publicly laughed at and rest assured, in all her 26 years this girl stays on top.

but, if you're kind and positive and a good person, i might not necessarily feel your feelings, but that doesn't mean i don't love you, it just means whoever hurt you has to deal with an adult woman's borderline personality and mild narcissistic tendencies--nothing malevolent though--which as one, is drama nobody wants after them lol.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 23, 2019)

For the most part, I don't let the things people say bother me. I'm not easily offended. But sometimes, a random comment will hit me at the wrong time and I'll get hurt by it, but I try not to ever show it. I'm pretty sure it wasn't the other person's intention to upset me, so I let it slide.

I do have a lot of empathy and feel other people's emotions. So if they're sad and crying, it's probably going to make me sad, too, especially if it's someone I care about.


----------



## Zane (Mar 23, 2019)

Zane said:


> I was born with glass bones and paper skin



I guess my answer from 2 years ago hasn't really changed


----------



## mogyay (Mar 23, 2019)

mogyay said:


> im a giant baby



^^^^ same as zane LOL


----------



## Mary (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm sensitive as far as showing empathy for others goes. I'm most happy when I can do something nice for someone to make them happy.

I don't like to let people see me upset, though, but little things do upset me. I just don't really show it. I don't think other people are weak when they show their emotions, though. It's just an unfair standard I hold myself to.


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm very sensitive. 
I don't know but I get upset by things easily. So I cry a lot lmao


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 23, 2019)

I use to repress my feelings a lot in middle school because of something, and now its a "habit" I guess or I just don't really care what people say to/about me. I remember telling my friend about how I went to one of my professors office hours for help in the class and long story short he was really rude to me, and I was telling my friend, yeah he said this and this to me instead of answering my questions which was so annoying, and she was like "omg did you cry" and I was like no? and then that got me thinking like omg would a normal student have cried? I knew someone who also went to a professor's office hours and she cried because he was rude to her too, but I just didn't really care.

So anyways (lol) I'm stone cold. The only one who can hurt me is me


----------



## slatka (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm not sensitive at all with other peoples comments, i used to get bullied a lot and i've sort of built this barrier where i don't really care anymore about other peoples opinions, i think i tend to bring myself down more than anything so i'd say i'm stone cold to peoples comments and opinions


----------



## gobby (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm a little cold! I don't cry often and I try not to get hurt by other people's words, because who knows what they're going through themselves to make them like that. Ofc if they're just being straight up bigoted or racist then that's another thing, but usually if someone's being a little ***** I just wonder why.
I also tend to just bottle things up for a really long time and stuff it in the back of my brain, but then I just explode when I reach a certain point haha (showing my sad to other people is a big heck no)


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 24, 2019)

I cry too much, it's dumb but I don't know why I cry at almost everything. jsdh

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm trying to get better at not letting little things get to me, and not crying when I get mad or having thoughts that can just make me cry randomly in front of people because it's embarrassing especially in class.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 24, 2019)

It's hard to tell. I can be stone faced when a customer is being rude to me, and people have a hard time reading my emotions, simply because I don't really express them in my face alot. When I'm mad or annoyed, people can't tell by my face or tone of my voice. I guess to them I sound normal.

However there are times when I feel like crying for stupid stuff, usually work related. I remember one day was just TERRIBLE at work, and at the end of the day I wanted to cry -almost did- but it's such a stupid thing to cry about. There was also another time, almost a year ago back in my very first serious week of work, same job, where a customer reported me, and I was so scared that I was going to loose my job already. I was already thinking what I was going to tell my parents, and how this would awful on my next application blah blah blah... Well, I still have the job so it couldn't have been too aweful.

Basically, I think it's me making myself sensitive -or stupid lady hormones, idk- because I usually don't care otherwise.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm barely sensitive when it comes to what other people say about me. There are only a few things related to myself that I'd get upset if people talked about.
Likewise, there are only several topics that make me cry.


----------



## reririx (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm a pretty sensitive person. I tend to overthink a lot and dig myself deeper into a pit of anxiety if I was feeling anxious in the first place. However, I consider myself pretty resilient. I bounce back pretty well.

I also tend to wear my emotions on my sleeve and it's hard for me to conceal how I feel. I'm kind of an open book in that you know how I am doing mentally and emotionally!


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2019)

This topic has always made me laugh. You can say whatever you like to me and I'd be like "meh"


----------



## Liability (May 30, 2019)

for me, it kind of depends. to some people, i'm "that hurt me but you wouldn't know it". to people i'm closer to, i'm "i'm sad and i show it"


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 10, 2020)

i'm extremely sensitive and always react severely to things. i usually just wait until i'm alone though to show it. i'm not a person to cry in front of others. i just feel weak and like i'm begging for sympathy


----------



## r a t (Feb 10, 2020)

I’m a big cry baby and can take a lot of things personally or overthink stuff, but I’ll hide it unless it’s someone I’m comfortable enough with to talk it out


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm really sensitive, but i don't show it


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

i?m really sensitive which honestly kind of sucks, especially when i take offence to things that really aren?t a big deal.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 10, 2020)

It depends. I can show my emotions easily, but I don't want to upset other people with them. I usually just try to communicate my emotions with words so people can understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 10, 2020)

I am not sensitive whatsoever. I've been told on multiple occasions that I'm very stern/intimidating even when I'm simply talking. 

I'm just not that emotional in the long run. I'm normally on the logic, 'let's think this through' side than sensitive.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm pretty sensitive with people I'm really vunreable with. Most people I'm kinda whatever towards and they're way less likely to hurt my feelings but I can be suprisingly sensitive with people I'm close with.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm an empath and it sucks.

I try to desensitize myself.


----------



## Yuni (Feb 10, 2020)

It depends, but I'm mostly extremely sensitive and take comments about myself personally. I also have very low self esteem which doesn't help. I'm terrible at social cues, so I will interpret conversations to be always of a serious nature. Jokes also fly over my head very often.

If it's really close friends, I'm extremely open minded because I know that they mean well for me or are just joking around.


----------



## lazyislander (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm probably the most sensitive person I know. I cry over the littlest things lol :') But that's okay, I think crying is therapeutic.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm unfortunately excessively sensitive about things that involves my babies's wellness or happiness. And fortunately or unfortunately quite dumb stone cold about everything else, it seems. I know I would need to grow the ability of sympathy or empathy for those who I see spoiled adults but it's been hard tbh.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm a huge baby but I try not to let it show. I tend to overthink things and get really anxious about how certain people feel about me, so if something hurts my feelings I try to just wait until I'm alone and cry about it then because it probably wasn't intentional.


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm *horribly* sensitive, and even when feeling happy, I'm somehow still very prone to bursting into tears... but that's probably because I've grown sensitive throughout the years due to being picked on, exposed to too much negativity and whatnot.

I tend to get emotional over even the smallest of things, but to name some "bigger" stuff regarding that, I get emotional over others spouting out negativity where I directly am (which I absolutely hate), having my berserk button pushed at a time where one *really* shouldn't do so (and believe it or not, that's not a too hard thing to do if it comes to me :/), people arguing/fighting about nothing in particular where I directly am (or, even worse, with me), etc., etc.

But to name some more positive(-ish) stuff, I also get emotional over music boxes (especially the irl ones with that boring old royalty-free music that loops da capo ad nauseam - if only they would produce and sell them with songs like K.K. Lullaby and the Piranha Plant's Lullaby instead! XD), and certain songs from old video games like Mario Kart 64 (especially Frappe Snowland/Sherbet Land ), and even some VGM I never even heard before since I never played those games before, such as Super Mario Galaxy. (Gusty Garden Galaxy's music gets me *every single time* I hear it!)


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

i’m extremely sensitive to the point where i get hurt by things that i shouldn’t which causes arguments so ... being sensitive sucks lmao


----------



## berry creme (Feb 17, 2020)

i mean for me, it really depends. strangers could be saying the nastiest things towards me and i wouldnt care, but if someone im close to SLIGHTLY raises their voice at me all of the sudden i become the hoover dam.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 14, 2020)

Don't even look at me, man.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 14, 2020)

I used to be really sensitive when I was little. Now, anything you say to me wouldn't affect me at all.


----------



## GothiqueBat (Oct 14, 2020)

If its with people I don't know very well, I pretty much can take anything and laugh it off, if not make a joke out of it/ act overly upset ironically and usually insert a copy pasta if online.
But then when it comes to people I consider myself close to, even a slight raise of voice or in texting, a capital in the wrong place, it can change my whole mood. But usually I try not to show it because I don't want the attention/ or the other person to feel bad bc I know they probably didn't realise/mean it like that.


----------



## oak (Oct 14, 2020)

Yes I am very sensitive but over time I've tried to change how I react to things. Before anyone could say anything to me and tears would come to my eyes but now I can somewhat control the tears & attempt to not over react. I wouldn't say I've "hardened" but rather life lessons have given me better coping mechanisms when it comes to being overly sensitive. It's really hard though when you're a sensitive squishy human.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 14, 2020)

haaaaaaaaahhhh funny funny questien 

i have 10 siblings so you can imagine what happened to my emotions after several years of trauma


----------



## Seastar (Oct 14, 2020)

I'd say I'm somewhere between the second and third options in the poll.


----------



## Agaphea23 (Oct 14, 2020)

I have been known to be pretty sensitive before, it made it more difficult because I am empathetic too. 
Though currently in life I find I am more centred, detached, objective. I guess it helped to do some inner work and self exploration, to see things from a vantage point, ground down and not take things personally, being self aware and mindful of my emotions, etc.

  In high school I would usually try to keep it in and hated how I cried all the time so easily.  Though when someone pressed a button too far I would explode [and then regret it later...]

I am the type who would like to wear armour and a mask in front of strangers and outside my home, but once I am at home, it is like an ocean flooding over and even at home I will need space to myself by myself [kind of like a cat]. I find I am more free with my emotions at home, it is that comfort zone where you can't help but let loose. 

_ Sensitivity could also just be a reactive/subjective state of mind or a lot of repressed emotions that burst forth because some were never taught how to express themselves in a healthy way or were conditioned not to from childhood._

Perhaps it could be we just sense/feel more,like a 6th sense? Like how some have sensitive hearing or sense of smell. It is like someone who wasn't really built for this harsh world and haven't really adjusted to it yet either so they can feel really overwhelmed by it all [this could depend on the person though]. but I feel it also helps us connect to others easily like littletwinclouds described, makes us aware of how our actions can effect others because we know how it feels and it could mean we have a lot to give which is different to what this world is used to. 

Also EMOTIONS = Energy in motion = not good for you if you keep that stuff locked up.

Whether your sensitive or not though, there is no wrong way to be. Everyone is different yet the same, It is all experience.[ as long as no one gets severely hurt/traumatised]

Of course that is just my take on it [ sorry for the rant]... 

It is new for me to share this so thanks for this thread


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2020)

Depends. There’s a few people who if I feel like they’re annoyed with me or ignoring me omg I get wounded, or if they refer to me negatively at all - big sad. But if say a stranger is mean to me it just makes me angry, more than it upsets me. Like whom raised you :/


----------



## mogyay (Oct 14, 2020)

mogyay said:


> im a giant baby



3 years later and this still holds completely true


----------



## xlisapisa (Oct 14, 2020)

All of the above? lol, it really just depends on the situation and who I’m dealing with. But for the most part if it deals with strangers or even certain friends I most likely wouldn’t be bothered or even show how I’m really feeling and just shrug it off. But if it’s my SO or family members, I’m more of an emotional wreck. I’m working on that though, I find myself more sensitive these days than back in the day when I was still living with my mom and siblings.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Oct 14, 2020)

I am so sensitive lmao. I cry at everything which is very annoying.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 14, 2020)

Hardly but it can still hurt me but that depends of what the person says.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm so sensitive it's kind of embarrassing.  Recently I had a meeting with a professor I disliked because I needed help and she was very degrading the entire time.  I called my mom straight after in tears.  If you confront me negatively in any sort of way, I'll usually be upset about it for days.  My household has members with mental illness so I've learned to just bottle up my feelings, but sometimes I just can't hold it in anymore.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm a huge baby. It's incredibly easy to tell when I'm upset, also. I wear it like a medal around my neck. It's so obvious. I dislike being sensitive and really easy to read.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Oct 14, 2020)

I went with moderately sensitive. It depends on the situation I'm experiencing, who is involved, and my mood at the time. Generally, I wear my heart on my sleeve because I'm an emotional sponge and I find it more exhausting to suppress or hide my emotions.


----------



## Crowsie (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm so sensitive that I fell in love with Dom on first sight because his gooey, tearful eyes resonated deep within my soul. His default expression is exactly what I feel like on the inside. 

Oddly enough, other people do not incite my sensitivity. I could care less if someone's upset at me or yelling at me. I actually like arguing with other people. However, I manage to make myself cry all the time by overthinking about sad or worrying things. Or looking at cute animals or babies. Or praise. Praise makes me tear up like nothing else and I could never understand why.


----------



## amemome (Oct 15, 2020)

Super emotional. Even MORE emotional when I'm nearing my period... yay hormones. I cry super easily and it doesn't take much to set me off. Recently it was a Garfield comic.


----------



## tumut (Oct 16, 2020)

Probably not emotional enough. Idk I think its super funny when people cry, like they look so ugly I cant help but laugh.

Im like your average anime badboi who scoff and has tragic past uwu


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 16, 2020)

I’m very sensitive, I also cry when I’m mad. If you’ve angered me enough I’ll let you have it, but there will be tears running down my face while I do it.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Oct 16, 2020)

N a t said:


> Sometimes people just stop for a second and think about things, and one of the things I thought about today, is how sensitive people either are or aren't. So many people seem very emotionally sensitive, but there are also a ton of people who seem to have no conscience whatsoever. I feel like I rarely meet anyone who is a happy medium. Forgive me if my poll choices are not broad enough, but how sensitive do you think you are?
> 
> I for one, think I am a very sensitive person, who can get my feelings hurt rather easily. However, I don't share how I feel when I'm actively hurt. But there are also many times, where I have no conscience whatsoever. I don't share the same amount of empathy or pity that many people do. People don't like me as much for that reason, but I don't like other people very much either... I can be very selective about these things. I don't want you all to think that I really dislike anyone here though, despite what I previously said. Dealing with people on the internet is much different than dealing with people in real life, for me, and I happen to enjoy interacting with all of you here. I hated just about everyone I knew from school though...
> 
> ...



The term "sensitivity" can at times often be surrounded by the stigma of negativity, causing the person in question to think that one who experiences emotional responses on the daily must be someone who is in most cases, "incapable" of understanding logical reasoning and can't be viewed as someone with a valid opinion because of the way one may respond to a situation in a very "logic based" world that goes by "I think" vs "I feel". Sadly, this causes many of those who are sensitive to certain material such as subjects, debates or conversations, to feel like outcasts and not feel welcomed by society to embrace who they are for the fear of the way people will often judge them or put them down for their state of being. 

I knew from a very young age that I was a highly sensitive person. In not only cases where mere words were exchanged or even by watching sensitive material on television that would often cause me much distress (such as the news) but along with the energies that surrounded me that I often associated myself with growing up too.

Whether it be from family or friends or even total random strangers I met, I just knew that I could somehow "feel" that something was off energetically if said person(s) were giving off a bad vibe, which in gave me much stress and anxiety growing up and because of this, I didn't personally have a clear answer on as to why I felt this way causing me to feel different or much like a black sheep among my family and peers. I was very reclusive and needed time to myself. Negativity was something that drained me constantly and had impacted my health very much so and I couldn't figure out why.

As I had grown, I was able to understand myself better in order to "fit in" and learned that feeling is just as important as anything else because of being human. Being born with empathy does not make one weak. In fact, it makes you a healer and an observer to those who try to hide their "weakness" on the daily because of the world shunning emotions in most cases. I have learned over the course of years that duality exists within this world and that feelings were no different. 

Sun and moon, light and dark, warm and cold, everything in life correlates to balance and that everything in life has opposites for said balance. When someone who is very "logic based" and who expresses very little emotion meets somebody who expresses empathy but is less grounded it brings balance to both parties as each are now portraying traits needed for duality. Nothing is wrong with feeling compassion or nurture for something. In a world that is dark, cold and very cruel, people who feel and who can often understand human nature are the healers of the world.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm pretty sensitive but I try not to show it. I used to be a lot more sensitive but I'm getting better now.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm actually really sensitive but I try not to show it too many times.


----------



## Manah (Oct 17, 2020)

So sensitive I'm in a permanent state of semi-dissociation to keep myself alive.

Peopke think high empathy is a good thing, but it sucks. It doesn't do anything if trying to care about things always leads to an overload that results in total shutdown where I can literally look at someone getting hurt and feel nothing but static noise. It's horrifying.

Too much of a good thing is poison, empathy on its own doesn't do much and can get in the way of actual compassion.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Oct 19, 2020)

These days I've been thinking about this very thing because my friend recently lost two dogs just after she bought them (she had to give one away because it barked too loudly and I don't know what happened to the second, she doesn't want to talk about him). She was inconsolable and skipped school for a week, though she barely knew the dogs. Meanwhile when my grandmother and another close friend died, I shrugged it off immediately. I'm honestly a bit shocked at how little it affected me? Am I an ******* for not crying or anything? I voted stone cold. idk


----------



## eseamir (Oct 20, 2020)

I am a big water baby if you look at my birth chart (pisces sun, cancer moon, pisces rising for anyone curious) and it means that I can be Super sensitive basically all the time but especially when the moon is in pisces or there is a full moon!! I'm also one of those people who cries when I'm frustrated or upset so people Never take me seriously which is super annoying :/


----------



## Neb (Jan 1, 2021)

It takes years for me to get over insults. I even ruminate on people who have glared at me for months or years.

At the same time I rarely cry. Emotional movies and TV shows have never made me shed a tear. The only time it happens is when an animal or person I’m close to passes away. Otherwise I’m basically a robot.


----------



## eggie_ (Jan 1, 2021)

i’m super super super sensitive, but i don’t always like to show it! i’m only really emotional around my family and people i really trust, it takes me a while to warm up to people because of my sensitivity


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 1, 2021)

I’m a little sensitive. I can usually hide my feelings, but when I’m frustrated , the urge to cry is bad. I hate that. Then when I start crying it gets me even more frustrated. It’s not like an ugly cry sobbing drama though, just silent tears.

that being said, I don’t remember the last time I cried. It just happens in big confrontations or high stress situations. Mostly I’m very good at keeping down emotions.


----------



## Kattea (Jan 1, 2021)

I only get my feelings hurt if someone says something that is personally hurtful to me. I have some friends that get their feelings hurt if they don't get invited to things, which I don't have the energy to. I see that as spontaneous plans with whoever is around at the time, not a personal attack towards those who aren't.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 1, 2021)

I’m incredibly sensitive, honestly. It’s really frustrating and I think it goes hand in hand with me being a nervous person. I get overwhelmed easily and when I do my bodies reaction seems to be _oh, guess I’ll cry now_. Which is super frustrating. 

Also because I’m so nervous I tend to overthink people’s reactions & how they’re speaking since I’m worried about upsetting people. Is what it is I suppose but I wish I wasn’t so sensitive and easily hurt


----------



## Bluelady (Jan 1, 2021)

I used to have a good poker face all the time before depression got to me towards the end of my college days. Now, I feel more and I hate that I can’t mask my emotions as well as before.


----------



## RedPanda (Jan 1, 2021)

I’m pretty sensitive but perhaps not extremely so? Though maybe I am. I can’t watch horror movies at all because I feel so bad for the victims that it traumatizes me for days after. I cry pretty easily in movies and stuff. But at the same time I can hold my feelings together when I need to, like for work or whatever.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 1, 2021)

im usually an emotional mess, though i may have some undiagnosed issues (i already have enough diagnosed as it is)

i was always told by ex-friends that i was too invested in stuff i like because i would like...cry when the jurassic park theme played or music from the godzilla movies or the bambi soundtrack. but i cry at these because its stuff that means a lot to me (also the bambi soundtrack is just gorgeous) 

i actually brought this up to my gf yesterday because static at the countdown told me "im glad your smile was the first thing i saw this year" and i instantly started tearing up because i dont have many people besides her that tell me stuff like that


----------



## shion (Jan 9, 2021)

i wear my heart on my sleeve for sure


----------



## Faux (Jan 9, 2021)

Felt like I should vote for the first one since even people I care about can call me horrible things to my face and it won't actually like, make me feel like I'm a bad person or care, but it DOES make me pretty mad and I might eye roll and scoff about it for hours lol.

My mom's called me lazy and disgusting for years bc I have ADHD + depression which just leads to hoarder level tendencies, and an inability to really keep clean without feeling extremely overwhelmed.  I'm so used to all of it now I just don't really take it as a truth anymore, but I do find it absolutely ludicrous she can't comprehend anything outside of her own little neurotypical bubble.

So I wouldn't say it hurts me, but it does affect my day.  It just annoys me that people are so flipping ignorant to anyone but themselves and everyone else is wrong.

I otherwise love confrontation and debate, so.


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 9, 2021)

people tell me im as stiff as a board, so i dont think im very sensitive at all, nothing thats meant to be emotional ever really gets to me (tv shows, movies, anime, etc.). thats not to say irl stuff doesnt bother me sometimes but fictional stuff has never really ever made me emotional at all


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 9, 2021)

I was a huge crybaby growing up, to the point where I would always be like "huh, haven't cried in school yet this school year!" but it would always happen lmao. I think I cried at least once publicly in school every year up until 10th grade (and that was when I sprained my ankle so I feel like that deserves a pass lol). I don't really remember crying in high school after that.

I think I've gotten better about not crying in front of people, but I still get hurt feelings pretty easily. I'm trying to work on it.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm sensitive enough that if somebody is picking on me I'm not going to shake it off. I'm going to tell them shut up (I'll probably be nice about it) and I'll express that I feel frustration when something is not going well. I don't really cry in school unless I get injured. So I'd say that I'm moderately sensitive. Also, we are going to ignore the time when I was hardcore pms-ing and I was cramping while running the mile and I literally couldn't breathe and it was 20 degrees outside and dry (thanks utah) so I started crying while running (i ran a 10:54 mile- embarrassing). Besides that, I'm usually pretty mellow about things.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 11, 2021)

I’m pretty sensitive, but I try not to be. It’s just how it is for me I guess


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm fairly sensitive, but at the same time I try not to cry a lot in front of other people so I probably appear less sensitive and affected by things than I actually am


----------



## Bird_9 (Jan 11, 2021)

It really depends of the situation but usually m very cold to tragic or sad events.
Im a very passionate person but at tbe same time im always striving to maintain my mental health control and balanced
There are few situations that can overcome my control but in tbe meantime we cant be reluctant tomsuffer and cry a few times
Even thoug im very strong while dealing with my emptions im also a very funny and warm people to relate, always trying to be my best version


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 11, 2021)

im a giant crybaby lol


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 11, 2021)

idk which i am so i put the 2nd one
i get a little upset at things but i don't really seem sad i guess

like i'll build sadness up then when i reach my limit i'll go off and be alone for a day and not talk to anyone
then i'm completely fine the next day and would have forgotten whatever or forgiven whoever upset me


----------



## glow (Jan 11, 2021)

there’s a direct relationship between my emotional/personal investment into something and how sensitive i am

i mean, like for work related stuff i used to care a LOT like i was so personally invested 

so when my manager tried to lie about me/ruin my reputation /embarrass me in front of execs, i was absolutely destroyed to the point where i’d cry nearly every day on the drive to the office, my stomach would (very audibly) turn into knots near her presence and she’d snap at me or something and id have to leave the room and cry in the parking lot, etc. overall just my mental health was in pieces 

anyway yeah over time i started to care less and less. just defense mechanisms i guess.  obviously i would try to cover up my sensitivity as much as i could and eventually i didn’t need to anymore but i felt less motivated/invested as a result


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 12, 2021)

Just a little bit, but that's because I have to bottle up my emotions or else someone thinks that's a little too emotional. Sometimes, I can't feel angry or sad just because I'm not allowed to. I think it's important to show moderate levels of emotions so we as humans can feel free to express ourselves whether we're sad, happy, or angry. Isn't there a consequence if you keep hiding your emotions?


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 18, 2021)

I was a very sensitive person and in many ways I still am but I've grown to not take certain things personally anymore. Now that I'm older, I can see a lot of people are just really insecure and that's why they do things to hurt you on purpose. It takes away their power to be like eh, whatever. And why should I care for the opinions of people I don't even like? People don't think I'm sensitive, partly because I'm on the spectrum and it's hard for people to tell and I don't like showing people how I feel anyway.


----------



## bleached (Jan 18, 2021)

It really depends. If I'm in public, I try not to show anything and keep my composure if anything upsets me. Whereas if I'm at home, I'll probably cry at the slightest thing for weeks lmao. I'm trying to stop being so sensitive but it's hard when life keeps testing me :']


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 7, 2021)

I commented on this years ago, but I’ve gone through a lot of changes since then so my answer has changed. I’ve pretty much learned that words only have as much meaning as you give them. Here’s an example, just imagine you’re wearing a black shirt right now...

If someone tells you “That’s an ugly black shirt.”
You may be upset, you may be hurt. 
However, if someone tells you “That’s an ugly white shirt.” You would just look at them confused. If you don’t believe the shirt is white, why would you believe the shirt is ugly?

You basically have to learn how to not let someone else’s opinion affect you.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 8, 2021)

I am on the spectrum, so I can be a very sensitive person. ;-;

For example, let's say someone yells at me...that would be enough to make me cry, or at least overwhelm me with sadness and anxiety for a while.

I don't know if this is related, but I am also a chronic overthinker  The littlest thing can send my mind spiraling into a bunch of "what if"s.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 8, 2021)

I put hurt but you wouldnt know it. I stopped caring about alot of people's opinions as i got older and as a result i do tend to offend or hurt others feelings unintentionally.  But there are some things that just get under my skin that probably shouldnt.


----------



## JemAC (Feb 9, 2021)

When I was young I was really sensitive, I'd cry at quite a lot of things even if they were only trivial. Nowadays I'm not that sensitive, I get emotional a lot less then I used to and most of the time if I was hurt by something I'd just hide it and deal with by myself away from people.


----------



## ting1984 (Feb 9, 2021)

I've learned over the years that I'm actually not as sensitive as I thought.  For a woman especially, I've been informed I'm rather logical and cold.  I was encouraged to sensitivity by both parents growing up, but it's something I've lost over time, or else never had much to begin with.  I do get a little touchy sometimes when I'm criticized, though, so I picked "a little."  And I do get impatient for people who expect humans to be robots.  I don't think it's good to live through life either perpetually offended, or perpetually robotic.  There has to be a balance somewhere.


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 10, 2021)

i have a severe tendency to cry no matter what emotion i'm feeling! it's not really about sadness for me just about feeling overwhelmed with any emotion


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 10, 2021)

I've cried once in the last decade, and that were at my grandfathers funeral, it wasn't so much his death that hit me, but inside of the cemetery flowers lined from the entrance to the altar, and at the very end there were a card that simply read "Thank you for everything" And as I read the card I felt everyone´s sorrow, longing, and pain surge through me. That moment in time have been burnt into my mind ever since, and if I think about it the very same feelings still consume me.
As a guy who went through hell with a severe depression from age 10-20 my feelings are all but gone, locked down somewhere deep within me, it feels like I'm wearing a mask every waking moment, but that memory still gets me..


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Feb 13, 2021)

Sometimes I feel like I am the most sensitive person on earth. Sometimes I think I feel things that no one else feels or not as intensely (which is super not true and pretty selfish). I am so emotional about so many things. It makes little stuff bother me more than it should but it also helps me appreciate certain things more.


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

im very sensitive. its something me and my therapist process a lot. shes recommended me books for the over sensitive person and has described me as very emphatic. my mom also says im a total empath and likes to talk about all the weaknesses it gives me haha. i just feel feelings very deeply ? i overly feel ? i feel a lot ? point is, anything a normal person feels, i feel 10x as much !


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm pretty sensitive but over the years I've become very good at hiding just how sensitive I can get. If there's tension in the room it makes me feel really uneasy and I tend to go really quiet. Plus it doesn't take much to set me off if someone says something innocently towards me I instantly take it to heart and it can take a long while for me to get over it internally. Sometimes I hate being sensitive but overall I'd rather feel things deeply than not at all even if that means that I keep those internal feelings to myself.


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 15, 2021)

Depends on the subject and who I'm talking to, I used to be less sensitive, but I think I was mostly just dissociating


----------



## Tapioca123 (Feb 15, 2021)

I try to act very cold and confident in my day to day life so to command respect but I cry when I'm angry so it never works out lmaoooo


----------



## Merielle (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm pretty sensitive. If I get into pretty much any sort of confrontation, I get super anxious and usually cry.  If someone else starts crying, I start crying.  I have some good ideas as to why I react so strongly, but it's not something I really want to get into too much detail on here.  I also have to be _very_ careful about the kinds of media I consume; I can deal with _some_ degree of violence and dark or sad themes, but if it gets past a certain point it becomes deeply upsetting to me and the effect can last for days.  Since for me personally, getting spoilers is a lot less of a pain than getting blindsided by something distressing, I usually wind up heavily researching anything I'm interested in beforehand.  If there's something in it that I don't feel like I can handle emotionally, I stay away.


----------



## Croconaw (May 16, 2021)

I’m more sensitive than I’d like to admit. Two different people could tell me the same thing, and the way they say it will affect how I feel. I can usually tell if someone has a problem with me just by their attitude towards me. I read a lot into certain behaviors. I try my best not to upset others, but there’s a difference between being generally a nice person and changing my life to please others. I definitely won’t change my life to not hurt someone’s feelings. I know some people aren’t going to be okay with the way I live my life, but I try not to associate with those people. Even the smallest confrontation will make me anxious. I try to avoid conflict _at all costs. _Conflict in general is scary to me. If I feel like something is going to go down, I just walk away from the situation if I can, and hope it’s not too late. Sometimes there is conflict we can’t avoid which sucks, but it is what it is...


----------

